# Auratus half dead



## Guest (Feb 16, 2006)

This morning i noticed somthing wrong with clyde frog, he seemed to be weak. i saw him hop and he landed on his back and then flipped back over. I come back from school and he is on his back, alive but barley. I'm going to try and find a vet but what can i do i don't think he'll make it to tonight.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2006)

he also hasn't been eating that much the past 2 or 3 days also when i mist him he pushed over onto his back, then makes no effert to flip over. i redid his tank 4-5 days ago could the stress caused him to not eat so much.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2006)

I had this happen with a pair of P. Vittatus the first I lost about 2 weeks ago would always flip on to her back and looked to be a bit bloted. The blotting whent away after a few days though she still had trouble with fliping over. Later in the week we found her dead in the water dish, even though she had her head above water. The second we found today dead in the water dish with her head above the water. Though she had shown no signs of weekness or blotting. Both frogs were from the same breeder and died before we had got the fecal test results back. We suspect that it could be a parisite infection that the frogs had before we got them but won't know for a while.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2006)

thanks for the reply, but sadly he died sometime last night.


----------

